# Proftpd settings change



## Profwalken (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,
i'm a newbie searching how to save settings change in proftpd.conf, i've found the file in /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf, i've edited and saved it from CLI  in putty session but after i restart FTP service proftpd.conf come with settings unchanged.

My question is: where and how to modify the right way and save the file proftpd to be able to use it with changes at FTP service start.

Sorry if there are horrible mistakes , i'm french.

Thanks for help
Profwalken


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD are you using? Not that it would matter much, the configuration file is and should be /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf. But you might be using any of the FreeBSD derivatives.


----------

